# Disque dur réseau NAS: choix??



## kermit.la.grenouille (21 Septembre 2009)

N'ayant pas de second disque dur pour sauvegarder mes données et ayant besoin de partagé des données avec d'autre personne, je suis à la recherche d'un disque dur réseau.

Dans un premier temps, je me suis tourner vers la Time Capsule d'Apple. Mais j'ai vite été refroidi par leur système de partage de données nécessitant un compte mobile me et ne permettant d'accéder aux données que depuis un mac ou un iphone.

Je me suis donc tourner vers autre chose et je suis tomber sur la marque Synologie que je ne connaissais pas du tout et qui après recherche a de bonnes critiques.
Voici le boitier convoité que j'associerai a un DD de 1 tera:





NAS Synology DS 109

En fouillant pour trouver des infos sur ce disque je suis tomber sur la gamme de disque dur réseau Western Digital My Book World. Pour une centaine d'euros de moins je peux avoir un disque réseau de 1 tera.




Western Digital My Book World

L'inconvenient c'est que ce second disque n'est pas compatible avec le système Time Machine. 

J'aimerai avoir vos avis concernant c'est deux système. Et est ce que Time Machine à une Autre utilité que de faire de simple sauvegarde automatique?


----------



## kermit.la.grenouille (21 Septembre 2009)

personne


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

kermit.la.grenouille a dit:


> Et est ce que Time Machine à une Autre utilité que de faire de simple sauvegarde automatique?




C'est beaucoup plus rusé que cela....
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/timemachine.html
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1427?viewlocale=fr_FR


Regarde aussi ici 
http://www.mac-stream.fr/Mac/Mac-OS...compatibles-avec-Time-Machine_3_6__59715.html


----------



## Misterbobo (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir à toi,

possesseur d'un WD depuis une semaine (deuxieme disque de ta selection), je n'arrive pas a l'heure actuelle à le faire reconnaitre automatiquement par mon macbook....meme apres l'instal de snow leopard ;-(((((

je te conseille donc d'eviter...


----------



## kermit.la.grenouille (22 Septembre 2009)

merci pour le retour sur le WD
et merci pour les lien je vais lire tout ça attentivement


----------



## napalmatt (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas testé les deux disques sélectionnés, mais pour ma part j'utilise un NAS de chez Lacie (network space), qui fonctionne très bien. 

Deux limitations : 
- évidemment Time Machine ne fonctionne pas, il ne détecte pas le disque réseau, mais c'est valable pour tous les disques réseaux il me semble. Il existe tout de même un solution "bidouille" mais sans garantie des sauvegardes, arrêtez moi si je me trompe.
- le Lacie que j'ai (6 mois) ne permet pas de créer des comptes utilisateurs. Il y a seulement un compte "invité" et un compte "admin". L'espace du disque est partagé entre les deux comptes automatiquement. On s'y connecte via AFP/FTP/Samba

Le disque fonctionne avec le monde Microsoft et Apple. J'ai aussi pu tester la fonction iTunes-compliant server qui fonctionne très bien (en gros, tu copies tes fichiers musicaux sur le Lacie, et ton iTunes les trouves dans les libraires réseaux, ça peut être pratique pour décharger ton disque local).

Voilà pour mon retour, mais si c'était à reprendre j'en prendrai un qui possède plus d'options de management, on ne peut quasi rien changer sur celui là.


----------



## kermit.la.grenouille (22 Septembre 2009)

merci
j'ai regarder aussi du coté de lacie mais j'ai tellement eu de souci avec leur sav lorsque je bossais dans ma boite d'info que j'ai du mal a acheter leur produit


----------



## napalmatt (23 Septembre 2009)

C'est vrai que je les ai contacté une fois, ils ne sont pas très loquaces..!
A voir donc ce que d'autres utilisateurs utilisent comme NAS.


----------



## olaf1966 (24 Septembre 2009)

J'utilise un Synology depuis un peu moins d'un an, j"en suis très satisfait.

Ils ne nécessitent pas de connaissances pointues en informatique, ce qui me convient parfaitement.

Depuis la dernière version du firmware, il est  compatible avec Time Machine.

Il existe un forum très actif sur les Synology: http://www.nas-forum.com


----------



## Diablovic (24 Septembre 2009)

J'ai également un synology ainsi que pas mal de monde là ou je travaille (on est 5 à en avoir prix un en tout), tout le monde est satisfait. Le seul qui a pris un MyBookWorld regrette son achat. Il l'a payé environ le prix des disques dur mais que des problèmes ensuite.
L'intérêt des synology, c'est ces fonctionnalités. Des mises à jours ont lieu régulièrement (tous les 4-6 mois) qui permettent de faire de nouvelles choses avec.

Pour le partage de données, tu peux le faire fonctionner en ftp/smb (partage windows)/afp (partage mac)/http/nfs (partage unix; bon celui là je doute que tu l'utilises ), en définissant précisément des droits par utilisateur.


----------



## kermit.la.grenouille (24 Septembre 2009)

merci bcp pour vos infos et je vais aller faire un tour sur le forum de olaf1966 

par contre quelle marque de dd avez vous dedans?


----------



## olaf1966 (24 Septembre 2009)

J'avais choisi un CS407 équipé de 4x500Go chez Macway. Les disques reçus étaient des Western Digital, mais il n'y a rien de précisé sur leur fiche produit, cela change peut être avec le temps. Aujourd'hui je choisirais certainement un CS409 plus rapide pour un prix très proche. La raison principale de choix était avoir la possibilité de faire du RAID 5, à un prix raisonnable.


----------



## Diablovic (24 Septembre 2009)

J'avais équipé le mien d'un Seagate 7200.11. Maintenant ce serait plutôt un 7200.12 qu'il faudrait prendre (je n'ai lu que de bonnes critiques sur cette série jusqu'à maintenant).


----------



## Amalcrex (22 Octobre 2009)

Je suis sur le point d'acheter un synology, par contre j'ai lu sur plusieurs sites qu'il vaut mieux le modèle au dessus (le 209) car cpu de 1.2ghz et 256mb de ram contre 450mhz et 64mb pour le 209j. Pour les transferts ça change tout, et aussi pour la lecture de films HD via une console...
Je vous donnerai un feedback une fois en ma possession


----------



## W@M (31 Octobre 2009)

Une question au possesseur de NAS
Comment votre réseau fonctionne t il ?
Accédez vous au NAS par Ethernet ou wifi ?
Quel débit de transfert avez vous ?

Merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## olaf1966 (31 Octobre 2009)

W@M a dit:


> Une question au possesseur de NAS
> Comment votre réseau fonctionne t il ?
> Accédez vous au NAS par Ethernet ou wifi ?
> Quel débit de transfert avez vous ?
> ...



J'ai une Airport Extreme en switch/routeur wifi N / ethernet Gb.
Le NAS est relié à l'AE sur un port, le MacPro sur un second port, la box sur un 3eme.
Les MBP sont connectés à l'AE en wifi N le plus souvent, sauf si il y a de gros fichiers à transférer car l'ethernet Gb reste plus rapide.

Les débits de transfert sont directement fonction de la puissance de ton NAS (processeur et mémoire + choix de disques) et de l'architecture que tu choisis: un RAID0 sera plus rapide qu'un RAID5.
Chez moi, 20Mo/s en écriture et 30Mo/s en lecture (environs). Mais pour être honnête, les sauvegardes se font sans que j'y fasse particulièrement attention, la vitesse importe peu. Le transfert de photos ou vidéos reste suffisamment rapide pour l'usage que j'en ai.

Au dela des performances brutes, ce qui me plaît particulièrement sur mon Syno reste la facilité d'usage et les nombreuses fonctions proposées. Je n'ai pas de grosses connaissances en informatique, encore moins en Unix, mais l'interface développée pour l'exploitation du Syno est vraiment simple


----------



## W@M (1 Novembre 2009)

Merci Olaf ! ca confirme bien que j'ai un sérieux problème de transfert...
Je pense que mon routeur y est pour quelque chose...
Je vais pencher vers ca pour régler le soucis !

D'autres expériences ?


----------



## bricbroc (1 Novembre 2009)

De mon coté c'est le WD en photo dans le 1er post : Très satisfait.
Il fonctionne parfaitement avec Time Machine pour peu qu'il ait la bonne version de micro-programme (à partir de 1.00.28, de mémoire).


----------



## Amalcrex (2 Novembre 2009)

Voilà comme dit précédemment, j'étais sur le point d'acheter un syno. Chose faite maintenant!
J'ai opté pour le 209, avec un raid0 de 2*HD103UJ (Samsung F1 de 1to).
Vraiment très très content de ce NAS, j'avais auparavant une autre marque offrant moins de possibilités.
Le taux de transfert est très sympatique (je suis pas du tout déçu de ce raid0) et comme dit précédemment, tout est très facile à configurer et à l'utilisation. Si plus expérimenté, tu peux même t'amuser avec du telnet/ssh 
Je n'ai pas encore de switch gigabyte (en commande) mais déjà comme ça c'est assez rapide. Comme l'a dit olaf, c'est fort peu important à partir du moment où c'est automatisé. Les transferts de gros fichiers, ça n'arrive pas tous les jours, et quand ça arrive tu le prévois donc... 
Les différentes options (serveur ftp, mysql, php, mail, download station, ...) sont très utiles et rapides d'accès. Il est peu silencieux (même si j'ai désactivé le mode hibernation) j'arrive à dormir à côté sans souci.
Que dire de plus à part que si tu veux un bon nas, pas hors de prix, user-friendly, fonce


----------



## Mac*Gyver (2 Novembre 2009)

2 questions sur les NAS:

je vais me configurer (bientot bientot..) un mac mini en mediacenter. Je lui cherche initialement un DDE  de 1To pour stocker ma musique et films, a priori en FW800. Pis je me dit, ben pourquoi un NAS, que je pourrais entreposer ailleurs, histoire d'y avoir acces de mon mac principal aussi.

- stocker ses films sur un NAS pour les lire ailleurs (mini mediacenter ou n'importe quel mac d'ailleurs) est-ce raisonnable et faisable en terme de debit?

- Maintenant, meme chose vu d' un oeil different: si je prends un DDE FW800 pour ce mini, est-ce que l'ensemble Mini+DDE peut etre vu et configuré comme un NAS (une partie du disque voire tout pouvant etre partagé sur mon reseau, voire configurer une partition pour Time machine de mon mac principal)?


----------



## olaf1966 (2 Novembre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> 2 questions sur les NAS:
> 
> - stocker ses films sur un NAS pour les lire ailleurs (mini mediacenter ou n'importe quel mac d'ailleurs) est-ce raisonnable et faisable en terme de debit?



Pas de problème, cela fonctionne très bien.



Mac*Gyver a dit:


> - Maintenant, meme chose vu d' un oeil different: si je prends un DDE FW800 pour ce mini, est-ce que l'ensemble Mini+DDE peut etre vu et configuré comme un NAS (une partie du disque voire tout pouvant etre partagé sur mon reseau, voire configurer une partition pour Time machine de mon mac principal)?



Ton DDE sera vu comme un disque partagé, tu pourras je pense faire des sauvegardes avec Time Machine. Cela n'en fait pas un NAS au sens propre: il ne sera accessible que si le mini est en marche, il ne proposera pas les fonctions de téléchargement, serveurs multiples, ...

Mais cela peut correspondre à tes besoins


----------



## Dailyplanet (3 Novembre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> 2 questions sur les NAS:
> ...stocker ses films sur un NAS pour les lire ailleurs (mini mediacenter ou n'importe quel mac d'ailleurs) est-ce raisonnable et faisable en terme de debit?...


 
J'ai un Syno DS-209+ en Raid1 et un DS-207+ pour mes backup (que du bonheur).
J'ai env. 750Gb de données dont des films.
Le syno est dans mon sous-sol et mes fils regarde les films depuis leurs chambres au 1er étage sans aucun problème (réseau filaire)

Dès que j'ai mon iMac je compte bien configurer Time Machine sur mon NAS.

Dailyplanet


----------



## W@M (3 Novembre 2009)

olaf1966 a dit:


> il ne proposera pas les fonctions de téléchargement, serveurs multiples, ...



Ben là si c'est un Mac mini il pourra faire ce qu'il veux avec vu que c'est un ordinateur à part entière ! Pourquoi ne pourrait-il pas programmer des téléchargement et installer des serveur ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (3 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> J'ai un Syno DS-209+ en Raid1 et un DS-207+ pour mes backup (que du bonheur).
> J'ai env. 750Gb de données dont des films.
> Le syno est dans mon sous-sol et mes fils regarde les films depuis leurs chambres au 1er étage sans aucun problème (réseau filaire)
> 
> ...


merci pour toutes vos reponses 
Je sais pas encore que choisir mais je commencerais pas mettre mes videos sur le mini ainsi que sur un "petit" DDE usb pour commencer le mediacenter avant de me decider pour un gros DDE FW800 ou un NAS.



W@M a dit:


> Ben là si c'est un Mac mini il pourra faire ce qu'il veux avec vu que c'est un ordinateur à part entière ! Pourquoi ne pourrait-il pas programmer des téléchargement et installer des serveur ?



Bah oui, meme que je compte recuperer des emissions ou video avec Miro ou autre systeme automatiquement par ce mini.

En fait, je pense que le mini est un super NAS en plus flexible.
Je vais regarder du cote de la conso de chacun car j'aime pas trop l'idee d'avoir un NAS allumé en permanence. Bon ca va se jouer sur des details


----------



## noralie (19 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour vos commentaires respectifs car je suis à la recherche d'un disque NAS fiable et simple d'utilisation.

J'avais auparavant un disque ethernet lacie mais il est tombé en panne au bout de 2 mois et après une multitude d'aller retour entre le SAV et la fnac, il a fini au fond d'un placard !!!

Hier j'ai acheté un lacie InternetSpace.
Je l'ai gardé 12 heures !! J'ai couru ce matin le ramener. C'est une usine à gaz, très lent et très peu paramètrable.

je sais, il y en a qui insiste un peu trop avec laCie mais là c'est TERMINE !!

Je pense que parfois il vaut mieux mettre un peu plus cher.
C'est le prix de la tranquillité.


----------

